# Jerry Russell Black III born May 30th 2008



## horrorheart13

I'm so sorry I haven't been on in forever. I ended up finding out at my second nonstress test that I was going to be induced at 2am on Friday (may 30th). I'm sorry I cant go into more detail but I'm only going to be here at my grandmas house for another hour and the reason for the visit is she's dying of cancer and I wanted her to meet her great grandson.

I got to the hospital on Friday, the labor/birthing/recovery room was amazing and fancy. I was in labor 15 hours, pushed for 45 minutes. Got an epidural for sure. My favorite TV show was on in the background just as baby Jerry's head came out. He had to be taken to the NICU for a pneumothorax (sp?) that was most likely caused by the difficult birth and the fact the cord was wrapped around his neck twice. He's fine now, it resolved itself and he's been home with us for 3 days. He's amazing.

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c125/little_miss_piss/BabyJerry001.jpg
Me in labor. Please excuse my gesture :)

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c125/little_miss_piss/BabyJerry009.jpg
First picture as a family

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c125/little_miss_piss/BabyJerry010.jpg
Still in hospital

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c125/little_miss_piss/BabyJerry018.jpg
https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c125/little_miss_piss/BabyJerry019.jpg
Finally home

https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c125/little_miss_piss/BabyJerry.jpg
Love of my life

I'll try to get on soon and get updated on everyone. I know tons of you have had your babies and I want to see! I miss everyone!


----------



## clairebear

sorry about ur nan but congrats on the baby xxx


----------



## babyblessed

I am sure your grandmother will be so pleased to have seen your son, congratulations and enjoy tjis time as a family


----------



## AppleBlossom

Sorry to hear about your nan. Your little boy is gorgeous. And i love his hair! Congrats


----------



## bisbis

Sorry about your grandma, it great that the baby came in time to meet her...congratulations on the birth of your boy, he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

He is beautiful hun, congrats!

xx


----------



## welshcakes79

sorry to hear about your nan,congrats on your gorgeouse baby, wow @ his hair its lovely and he has _loads_ xxx


----------



## coz

congrats hun and :hug: xx


----------



## polo_princess

Aww hun hes beautiful congratulations!!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## luckyme225

congrats


----------



## babezone

sorry about ur nan hun.....he is gorgeous hunni and hes hair is sooo cute x x


----------



## AquaDementia

That is fantastic, I am so pleased for you. He is gorgeous.


----------



## charlottecco2

awww honey congratulations, how cute is his hair awwww xx


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations, he's beautiful and wow look at all that hair. xx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations HH!! I adore all the hair he had, it is fab. You have got one gorgeous little boy!


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!!! He's so cute!! :hugs:


----------



## Holldoll

Congrats! I love the hair!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations on your little boy.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations.


----------



## oOKayOo

Sorry to hear about the news of your grandma :hugs:

But *huge* congrats on LO ,wow at his hair!!! What a cutie :)


----------



## Uvlollypop

beautiful


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Sorry about your grandma, he is beautiful hun


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations. He is absolutely gorgeous! Love his hair! xxx


----------



## kadey

Wow what a great head of hair. sorry to hear about your nan, at least she got to meet him. congratulations and enjoy being a parent :)


----------



## Gabi

Ooooh Congrats! He's gorgeous! I'm so glad your nan has got to meet him.

:hugs:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Sorry to hear about your nan. :hugs: 

Your little boy is gorgeous loads of hair :happydance: so cute 

:rofl: @ ur in labour pic :rofl:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! He's beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Awww congrats he is utterly gorgeous!!


----------



## missjess

Congrats !!! look at that hair, wow !!! so cute xx


----------



## Margerle

Congrats!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## babe2ooo

aww hes so sweet well done u


----------



## pepperflake

Congratulations! :hug:


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations! xx xx


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations on your little boy!


----------



## psycholisa

Awww, congrats :hug:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mickey

what a cutie, congratulations :hi:


----------



## Linzi

Congrats hun, he's beautiful. So much hair!

xxx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your little boy and wow he has alot of hair! x


----------



## Wobbles

Wowwwwwwwwwwww I missd this how how how

CONGRATULATIONS hunny

:wohoo:


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations, he is sooo cute, look at his hair I love it xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats he's lovely :) x


----------



## xarlenex

Glad your grandma got to meet little Jerry. And congrats on your lovely little boy x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Jerry is Lovely! Congrats! xXx


----------



## JessNJeremy

so sorry about your grandma, what a beautiful baby you have! ...and that hair lol :D


----------



## sammie18

Congrats!! He's a cutie and he's got ALOT of hair haha what did you eat during pregnancy lol


----------



## Belle

Congrats hun, he is a handsome devil!!
lovley pics!! xx


----------



## vicky9207

so 2 hear about ur nan :hug: 

congratesur baby is so chute


----------



## Iwantone!!!

lovely ur boobs look huge in the 2nd pic hehe


----------



## horrorheart13

Iwantone!!! said:


> lovely ur boobs look huge in the 2nd pic hehe

LOL I know and my milk hadn't even come in yet! There Fs now :O :rofl:


----------



## horrorheart13

Thanks everyone! He's becoming a little porker now :happydance:

I'm at my grandparents right now because grandma did pass away this week, but I am very happy that he came in time for her to meet him. I know how happy it made her.


----------



## Jenelle

:hugs: I am soooooo sorry to hear about your Grandma :hugs:

I somehow missed this post when it was originally put up... I was just about to post a missing person thread about you, lol. Congrats on your beautiful bundle of Joy :blue:


----------



## Luxx

CONGRATS hes a cutie!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! He is so gorgeous!

xxx


----------



## elles28

Congrats he is just adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Rumpskin

What a gorgeous son you have.

:hug:


----------



## lynz

congrats he is gorgeous xx


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations babe x


----------

